# Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)



## Friedfischschreck (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin Boardies,
ich suche für die Wintersaison eine Zeltheizung. Hatte mir schon eine Therm'X ausgesucht, leider wird die ja nicht mehr produziert. Daher brauche ich jetzt eine Alternative. Doch für welche soll ich mich entscheiden?

Wichtig ist nur das die Heizung über diverse Sicherungen verfügt (Sauerstoffmangelsicherung etc...). 
Außerdem sollte sie mit einer Butangasflasche betrieben werden können. (Niedrige Betriebskosten)
Preislich 150-200€.

P.s. Falls jemand weis wo man eine Therm X noch herbekommen könnte, lasst es mich wissen


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137844

Guck ma da


----------



## Friedfischschreck (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

Danke


----------



## Ottmar (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137844
> 
> Guck ma da


Hallo 
Ganz toller Heitzungstip
                                   Mfg
                                        Ottmar


----------



## Goldschuppi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

Die Thermx bekommt man nicht mehr , wollte mir noch eine als Ersatz holen :c.
Hier gibt es das Nachfolgermodell http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/product_info.php/info/p1322_Blue-Flame--Zeltheizung-.html


Gruß Goldschuppi


----------



## zrako (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

schau mal hier wird noch eine gebrauchte thermix verkauft, vll ist die noch zu haben
http://www.quoka.de/urlaub-reisen/campingartikel/cat_42_4000_adresult_22701810.html


----------



## Piere (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

Ich habe 2 Therm´x. Sind beide zu haben. Preis uHu einschl. Versand.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.
Gruß Piere


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

uHu bedeutet was?


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

Hallo, 

benutze eine Enders-Heizung in der kaltn Jahreszeit. Die hat im Outdoor Laden so ca. 50 € gekostet und lässt sich auch wunderbar als Toaster benutzen, da sie durch so ein Gitterblech verkleidet wurde. 
Sie wird ganz normal mit einer Butangasflasche betrieben und verbraucht auch nicht wirklich viel. 

Es ist zwar ein bisschen Off-Topic, aber: 

egal ob ich 50 oder 500 € für eine Zeltheizung bezahle, ich würde sie niemals während des Schlafens laufen lassen. 
Ich habe einen guten Schlafsack und lege mir in sehr kalten Nächten auch noch eine Wolldecke unter den Schlafsack, sowie eine Wasserabweisende gefütterte Decke über den Schlafsack. Mit den paar guten Thermosocken :vik: ne unschlagbare Kombi. 
Sollte es wirklich einmal so kalt in der Nacht werden, dann stellt man die Heizung einfach nochmal 15 Minuten an und heizt dass Zelt auf. 

Habe schon soviele (Märchen-??)Geschichten von Anglern gehört, die während des Pennens durch Sauerstoffmangel erstickt sind. 
Und wenn die Sauerstoffmangelsicherung versagt oder fehlerhaft ist wirst Du derjenige sein, der dass mit Sicherheit nicht mehr reklamieren wird. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Piere (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

uHu = unter 100 Euro

Preis ist natürlich pro Teil


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> benutze eine Enders-Heizung in der kaltn Jahreszeit. Die hat im Outdoor Laden so ca. 50 € gekostet und lässt sich auch wunderbar als Toaster benutzen, da sie durch so ein Gitterblech verkleidet wurde.
> Sie wird ganz normal mit einer Butangasflasche betrieben und verbraucht auch nicht wirklich viel.
> ...


|good:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (2. November 2008)

*AW: Zeltheizung / Aber welche (Therm'X?)*

@zrako: 
Vielen Dank für den Link.
Die Heizung ist in meinen Besitz übergegangen 
Endlich auch stolzer Besitzer einer Therm'X 

mfg

Friedfischschreck


----------

